# Bully or not?



## yelic (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm looking at buying an OFRN and I was just wondering if anyone has an opinion on some of the advantages/ disadvantages with this bloodline. Also, I've noticed that their bone structure tends to be a little broader, almost bully-like. Specifically, I like the look of the dogs at aHeartofstonekennels.com. Although they claim to be selling APBT, I was wondering if someone could take a look and give me a second opinion. I do a lot of running and hiking/outdoors type stuff, so I'm looking for a super athletic dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, they aren't bully, but in all honesty I am not fond of that site or the dogs. If you want an OFRN I would try to get in contact with Norrod.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't know anything about that kennel And frankly I don't like the way those dogs look .... flame tree and southern inferno are both members here and deal with this line I would walk no run the other way. If you want real Ofrn bred dogs these guys below are producing them ....

FLAMETREE - FLAMETREE ,,,,, American PitbullTerrier

Home - Southern Inferno Kennels


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

One more Iron line kennels

Page 1


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree withthe above three posts!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you can get better quality and still get a red nose
dog. i would look at some Eli/bolio or redboy /jcko 
blood and you'll be way better off.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My red girl in my siggy pic, Phoebe is OFRN on top, not bully at all 

But I agree with Sadie, Flametree and Southern Inferno both have AWESOME OFRN dogs


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I knew I recognized the name of that kennel, the dogs and the photo of the person on the website... thats a member here pitbull951 ...

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - pitbull951's Album: Heart of Stone Kennels


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

OFRN dogs aren't bully at all, atleast if properly bred. Like said above I would get something from Southern Inferno or Flametree, they both have awesome examples of OFRN blood.


----------



## yelic (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, I know OFRN aren't bullies. I was just wondering about a specific kennel that was breeding larger dogs with characteristics that seemed almost bully-like. But yeah, i really like the dogs from iron/inferno kennels


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

yelic said:


> I'm looking at buying an OFRN and I was just wondering if anyone has an opinion on some of the advantages/ disadvantages with this bloodline. Also, I've noticed that their bone structure tends to be a little broader, almost bully-like. Specifically, I like the look of the dogs at aHeartofstonekennels.com. Although they claim to be selling APBT, I was wondering if someone could take a look and give me a second opinion. I do a lot of running and hiking/outdoors type stuff, so I'm looking for a super athletic dog.


just a heads up, larger dogs aren't best suited for 
endurance work, as you'll never see a power lifter 
in a marathon as heavy muscles use up alot of oxygen
to service said muscles and therefore exhaustion comes 
much sooner.

if cat-like ability, and endless wind is what you're truly 
after, then you may want a game bred dog. as that
bully or ukc blood will not be able to "keep-up" on trail 
hiking and long summer jaunts.

disclaimer: the a.p.b.t is not for novice dog owners.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Padlock said:


> [/COLOR]
> if cat-like ability, and endless wind is what you're truly
> after, then you may want a game bred dog. as that
> bully or ukc blood will not be able to "keep-up" on trail
> ...


I beg to differ on that point. My UKC dogs as well as Holly's keep up just fine. They have boundless energy and can go go go all day long.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I've had both, and it's not even close as to the
amount of natural wind game bred dogs posses
vs ukc blood. there are always exceptions to any rule,
but what i was trying to convey is that the OP desires
a specific type of dog,...bigger and more muscular is
my understanding. this was just my attempt at making sure
the OP understands there is a vast difference between the
two.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia is UKC reg. and goes back to game dog blood like Rufus and Alligator. He is also a bigger boy last weight was around 75, he may be less now that he's been whipped into shape lol but I assure you this dog has endless drive and I'm excited about showinghim this year


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww sexy Dosia


----------



## yelic (Feb 13, 2011)

wow, she's gorgeous! Where did you get her?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's my big boy Dosia. My man brought him home to me on our anniversary. Some girl came down to the tattoo shop asking if anyone would take him. He belonged to her boyfriend's brother and she said he had beat him and picked him up and chocked him till he passed out. After a few months we found his breeder and told them what happened. They were happy he was with us and we got into contact with them so they gave us a new sales contract so the guy could never take him from us even if he tried.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's my big boy Dosia. My man brought him home to me on our anniversary. Some girl came down to the tattoo shop asking if anyone would take him. He belonged to her boyfriend's brother and she said he had beat him and picked him up and chocked him till he passed out. After a few months we found his breeder and told them what happened. They were happy he was with us and we got into contact with them so they gave us a new sales contract so the guy could never take him from us even if he tried.


I never knew Dosia's back story before now. I'm glad he found a better home with you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you. I was really surprised to find out he has a pretty nice ped too. The owners of the kennel he came from were really awesome people and I wouldn't mind getting another pup from them some day  The guy running it now inherated the kennel after his father passed away. He was a really old school pit guy. Very very nice man, R.I.P.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Dosia! Love that pic of him in the tree. Looks like a panther! LOL!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Padlock said:


> you can get better quality and still get a red nose
> dog. i would look at some Eli/bolio or redboy /jcko
> blood and you'll be way better off.


are you serenading me?
put it back in your pants big boy!!!
man,dogs from my day, and circle.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Inferno Kennels has some really nice dogs and they have a litter on the ground right one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Southern Inferno Kennels has some really nice dogs and they have a litter on the ground right one.


:goodpost:
:clap: :clap: I love me some SI doggays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> :clap: :clap: I love me some SI doggays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THEY ARE MY FAVORITE ! 
i will own one some day i hope


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I want a nice female from them too. Maybe in a year or so when Marley is retired. I really want a nice female to do WP with


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

william williamson said:


> are you serenading me?
> put it back in your pants big boy!!!
> man,dogs from my day, and circle.


you can't go wrong with either line of dogs.
both are lines in the fast lane and proven performers.
keep on scratching! :clap:


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Dosia is UKC reg. and goes back to game dog blood like Rufus and Alligator. He is also a bigger boy last weight was around 75, he may be less now that he's been whipped into shape lol but I assure you this dog has endless drive and I'm excited about showinghim this year


I love that dog. Ever sense I was a kid I liked the Black Panther. That is what Dosia reminds me of.

I was speaking with Jason at PitBullLovers.Com about the size of the APBT. Most people agree, the APBT was not bred for size, color, etc. It was for gameness. So here I am today. I have been breeding the APBT (its in my blood) for over a decade.

At this point (I can not/do not game test) I have been able to take one line two different directions. Sure, they are bred for temperament, performance, etc.

However, at this point I have a dog that will not hit 50 lbs (super cut, smart, etc.) and a male I bred that is a super family dog, etc, that is huge (as well as light on his feet, etc). Now, I do not breed for size (or color), however I will not breed a 45 lb dog to a 75 lb dog (its no good).

So the bottom line for me is, yes size matters. Haha
I have em small (portable). I have em big (ready to do ranch work and keep ANY wild animal at bay - as well as keeping a pure bred APBT available in the "Ranch Style" size).

Its kind of wild to see the difference in size with the same genetics :roll: (my smaller dog is double on the CH Trailer Trash genes and my beast stud dog Tonka is double on the Cypress genes).


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

D is just a freak, his parents are are both in the 40-50lb range. Mom was closer to 40 dad was a bit over 50 and from what they said he was the biggest dog out of the litter.


----------

